# Your personal car in all her glory?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

We're all here because we love cars right. So put one picture up of your best shot & why you love it! Simple 










Betty, puts the biggest smile on my face when hearing the V6 right behind my ears 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I love the timeless Pinnafarina design coupled with the Busso V6 engine note !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My M2, because of the sweet sounding 3.0 I6 plus I love spinning the back wheels.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

My Subaru Impreza STI,Owned since June 2004...








What can I say really...its what I have always wanted since being into watching rallying since the Group B days then the WRC with Colin MCrae,AWD Turbocharged power etc...and that flat four exhaust note:argie:.SJ.


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> We're all here because we love cars right. So put one picture up of your best shot & why you love it! Simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my days....naughty things have just happened to me!

Here's my Volvo after she was last looking really tidy.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

My nearly 17 year old TT which we will be growing old together as this is the future classic car for my retirement.



and the recently purchased daily driver to add to the VAG family.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

because even after 18 months of ownership, its cheapish to run so earning me a slightly better level of living :lol: , and i haven't got bored of them looks at all yet


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

my VXR (VIXEN) the journey is only starting, THE SOUND WHEN SHE STARTS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2017)

Here is my 2


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Fiesta ST-3, my daily driver, such a fun car to drive! Love it!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

My old car.










Sent from my D6603


----------



## Dank84 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

seat ibiza 1.8t FR mk4/6L Pre Facelift



















why i like her.. well i have spent a bit of money on mods and got her how i want her to look, nice and nippy and sounds great  black metallic is awesome when cleaned/waxed


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

My Orion 2 litre zetec turbo... I built it from ground up, this is what I always dreamed of when I had a Orion as my first car.



Our A3... it's clean and all the mods are suttle, stands out from a crowd for the right reasons imo


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Italians make cars like no one else.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Annie ...

2005 A3, 2.0 TDI sport

Stock apart from

2011 spec OEM rims
MY11 rear lights
S line OEM rear spoiler

project thread here ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348112


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Taz puts a big smile on my face when he leaves behind M2's and RS3 on the road CYA:wave:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

My old Civic Type S GT 
I put a lot of time and effort into this car, lots of mods visually and in the performance, she was quicker than a FN2 and made a laughing stock of a few big boy sports cars off the line.










This car was the reason I got into 'detailing' in the first place. I wanted to keep her looking at her best at all times. 
The GT86 divides opinions and gets a lot of stick but I had a brilliant time owning her, gave me a lot of smiles and some scary moments on a few wet roundabouts


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

This is my daily driver and one of the main reasons I sold the 205 GTI....its fast frantic and epic to drive and every bit the 205GTI DNA..


This one as its my toy....and I love the sound and the way it drives.


...and finally Arnie...its like driving a sofa and great off road not to mention is another V8


----------



## Fidge (Jan 23, 2017)

My old, old Xsara. Completely standard when I got it and put the body kit on myself.


My old RX8 PZ. The only mods I did to this was to replace all the bulbs for LEDs


My new C-Class, well that's still a work in progress, not had a chance to do a full detail on this yet.


And my Bike Suzuki GS650F. My daily ride.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

My F Type V6S because its such a looker, then there's the sound it makes


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Going back many many years now


The noise from the twin power flow exhausts and powetech induction kit, gave this v6 an awesome grunt. And the fact I owned this car for longer than any other car, travelled over 150k miles in it and it always got me home.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

wanner69 said:


> My F Type V6S because its such a looker, then there's the sound it makes


Pitty about the driver:lol::lol:


----------



## individuates (Feb 16, 2017)

My daily and my toy all clean and sparkling 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markmuddimer (Nov 28, 2007)

Alfa male said:


> I love the timeless Pinnafarina design coupled with the Busso V6 engine note !


Cracking Motor, love the v6 plant too.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome daily driver and so much fun at weekends. Best handling car I've driven


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually cleaner than when I bought it nearly 30yrs ago. must have been washed over 1000 times and the paint us stil like new.


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's my little beast.
Love everything about it to be honest; the 3 litre straight six, the precise handling, the looks and the overall finesse.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Was thinking about this and I know it didn't end well but that was the fault of the dealer, not the car so I suppose I should include my old DB9 because when it worked it was awesome and I probably won't be lucky enough to own anything like it again.



But my favourite car is this one



Cost £200 and it's great haha, replaces the DB9 as my daily! My wife's daily XC70 in the background of the shot  Makes a change from me flaunting the Porsche!!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

my fun car 



and the daily hauler :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

My old car which I miss more than I care to admit...










and










When I get another car I can actually be proud of I'll take it back there for new shots


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Its the 1st 'premium' ish badged car ive owned and have to say its the most comfortable to sit in & its a pleasure to drive.
its the 1st time ive had a 2.0L and its an epic motorway cruiser.

A while back I had this...1.7 Zetec Puma.......the one car I mourn being cruelly taken away from me after it was written off by a drunk driver who smashed into it while it was parked up outside my house.
Cornered like it was on rails


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Paintwork is naff, engine not the smoothest (requires a pro remap rather than my diy effort!), ride is a bit harsh and some other issues but I love it, because I restored it! Despite its issues, given I knew nothing about cars when I started and it was a massive learning curve, I'd say its a pretty good first effort! Did everything on it, welding, painting, upholstery, injection system etc. All from a bare rusty shell.
Photo was taken on Skye btw.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> My old car which I miss more than I care to admit...
> 
> When I get another car I can actually be proud of I'll take it back there for new shots


Where's this? St just/lands end way? Great shots :thumb:


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

250 on a rainy night by Nick Collins, on Flickr


----------



## Broch (Feb 10, 2008)

*A good weekend*

Just like to share a couple of nice pics I liked after my son gave the old girl a couple of coats of Gyeon this past weekend :buffer:


----------



## vtrjames (Dec 30, 2010)

This is my A4 Quattro after a two stage correction I carried out on the weekend. I'm sure the previous owner washed it with a brillo pad, it was swirled and screatched to buggery! It's not been in my possession long but I'm absolutely in love with it and now thanks to Detailing World and many, many hours of researched it looks how it should.



James


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

First new car I've had and a right hoot to drive


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

footfistart said:


> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


And well its more a love hate relationship. I keep going at it and it bounces back. But it eats miles, surprises boy racers and sticks out of every car park space.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

guess could post the other car too, super cheap motoring but still a very nice car to drive even if it is a diesel. Didn't for one moment think when i bought it id become quite so fond of it.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

My family barge after a good clean today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

dave-g said:


> Where's this? St just/lands end way? Great shots :thumb:


Trevose Head


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> Trevose Head


:lol: completely the wrong end lol


----------



## Marklocke (Jan 29, 2017)

My mk3 and mk4 ls400s


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

individuates said:


> My daily and my toy all clean and sparkling
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the headlight conversion on the str. Did you do that or is it a kit?


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

The Flying Banana puts a grin on my face every time I see and hear it even though it scares me sh*tless at times.


----------



## individuates (Feb 16, 2017)

matt_r said:


> I love the headlight conversion on the str. Did you do that or is it a kit?


The brackets are from motodemic, they do a complete conversion kit if your pockets are deep! I made my own speedo relocation kit and sourced my own headlight. LSL also do a kit that's cheaper, which I found out after ordering from America 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Because it my weekend and fine weather car


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

S3LDM said:


> Because it my weekend and fine weather car


Are you from the Bristol area mate?


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

No South Wales Pal


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Because I've got it looking how I want it to look, the performance is great and it doesn't hurt my pocket driving it daily. Sadly, however, she may be for sale very soon


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

My BMW, can't think of anything that would replace it. Been used in all conditions from -10 to 39degC, exceptionally comfortable - travelled from Barcelona to Liege (800 miles) in 12 hours with no complaints, really quite agile - had a few compliments from people following how composed it is through the twisties and aside from 22mpg fuel costs hasn't been too costly to run.
WP_20160913_11_56_42_Pro-2 by Jimbobhanksmith, on Flickr


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

She's so refined and that deep exhaust tone never fails to make me smile. The top down driving is my favourite way to go and with that V8, I do it a lot - the vast majority of the time I drive this car the top's down :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

My 09 Insignia 2.0 CDTi SRi.....with a few choice mods...it was a standard 'run-of the-mill' SRi when I got it, now with VX-Line kit and wheels etc...

It doesn't really get the love it deserves, it gets a decent wash every couple of weeks but I never seem to get the time to polish and wax it.....it still looks impressive though I think


----------

